# How Much Is It Worth??



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

Please help me find a price for my watch :huh:

I won it in our club raffle but I don't really go for this kind of watch 

Seiko Titanium Arctura Kinetic Chronograph Watch, (100 Metres water resistant.)

WATCH SPEC:-

Cal. 7L22 kinetic rechargeable Japanese quartz analogue movement

Functions:

Date calendar

Window display

Stopwatch measures up to 45 minutes in 1/5 second increments

Solid Titanium case and band

Flat profile sapphire crystal

Black dial

LumiBrite radiation-free luminous filled, red varnished hands

Solid Titanium screw-down style case back

Tri-fold, sport-style clasp with spring release

Water resistance to100 m/330 ft/10 atm

2-year limited factory warranty

Energy depletion warning function

Overcharge prevention function

Duration of full charge is approximately 5 months

I will be selling it when I have time to put it on fleabay 

:rltb: :rltb:


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

sonic said:


> Please help me find a price for my watch :huh:
> 
> I won it in our club raffle but I don't really go for this kind of watch
> 
> ...


Well, you made time to make 22 posts here today in one day 

The ebay listing shouldnt take long


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mate if your savvy enough to cut and paste the specs into your post and to find a picture to link to then I don't think you need our help in playing guess the price.

It's obvious your post is just an advertisement. We take a dim view of people coming here just to sell.


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> mate if your savvy enough to cut and paste the specs into your post and to find a picture to link to then I don't think you need our help in playing guess the price.
> 
> It's obvious your post is just an advertisement. We take a dim view of people coming here just to sell.


WOOAH Hold on a minute there "mate" I haven't come on here 'JUST TO SELL' I have made many posts already if you took the time to check???

And secondly, I have been to a jewelers and they said they don't have a price list on the titanium SNL007 just the plain steel version and they weren't sure either.

I grabbed the picture from a US web site and can't judge how much it is worth in UK pounds with the dodgy exchange rate at the moment.

Why so much hostility??? :lamo:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

potz said:


> So come on pal, get real. We're not a bunch semi-literate 2nd graders here. We know when Richard Cranium has come on board. So do yourself and everyone here a favour and piss off back under the mossy stone you crawled out from under.


What level of Troll baiting is this?

Personnally i hope its low level......that way i can look forward to the full on attack... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come off it.....

Youve made all your 'quality' posts in a few hours, and your main 'effort' post is this one talking up your watch, please dont take us for mugs, weve seen it all before....

Im sure you have googled your watch and got the prices , I did, and got the answer from UK websites in seconds....

Look at it from our point of view....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Watch ebay item 250343948325 and in 5 days you'll have a rough idea


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Watch ebay item 250343948325 and in 5 days you'll have a rough idea


Thanks for the help Pg tips :wink2: I'll keep a eye on it, hopefully give me a good idea.

I can't really understand your problem Potz??

I haven't posted this topic for a fight or to 'troll' I'm a new member just wanting a little bit of help??

I'm sorry if my posts are not as eloquent or fervent as you would prefer, I am still learning about watches but I'm very keen and always trying to learn more.

I apologise if I have offended anyone with my post/ question etc + will try and be more thoughtful in future.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

potz said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This one failed to sell at Â£200 200283899723 (reserve not met) and this one 250338300600 sold for about Â£130


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I ve just started living in electric watches forum-so please dont be as grumpy with my question-im only visiting the far east


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sonic said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Watch ebay item 250343948325 and in 5 days you'll have a rough idea
> ...


Â£203 then


----------

